
A NeoCon-Backed “Fact Checker” Plans to Wage War on Independent Media - k1m
https://www.mintpressnews.com/newsguardneocon-backed-fact-checker-plans-to-wage-war-on-independent-media/253687/
======
ohiovr
I haven’t seen the word neocon used much in quite a while. Never seen this
fact checker thing before. I thought the Bush clan were generally not friends
with the trumplicans.

